# Is it normal for ENTJs to be paranoid



## Aksel (Jun 14, 2018)

How susceptible are they?


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

If you mean paranoid in terms of groundless anxiety regarding betrayal, not so much.

Otherwise? Frankly, I find that underdeveloped ENTJs tend to be incredibly unempathetic and abrasive, and will bring betrayal on themselves. There's only so much bullshit a person can take, so if you regularly treat someone like crap, don't be surprised when they start working against your interests. If they are an underdeveloped ENTJ and they think a lot of people are plotting against them, they're almost certainly correct.

Even as a developed ENTJ, we can be somewhat of a lightning rod for narcissists and other similar unsavories who get butthurt that a given ENTJ is not catering to their delusions, or are jealous of some attribute the particular ENTJ has (looks, intelligence, popularity, wealth, whatever).

It's not paranoia when the person has enough red flags for a Chinese military parade. It's reality.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Double post...


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

Nope. That's more of an ESTJ thing.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

more than other types for sure, especially when it comes to making assumptions about other peoples' intentions towards them and the like, to make sure they're not losing in the situation

edit: pff old thread


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

Elistra said:


> Even as a developed ENTJ, we can be somewhat of a lightning rod for narcissists and other similar unsavories who get butthurt that a given ENTJ is not catering to their delusions


Cool.. cool.
But how do YOU respond when people don't cater to you?

See.. the INTELLIGENT thing to do here would be to admit your hypocrisy and then find an actual way to dismiss it.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Vasiliev said:


> Cool.. cool.
> But how do YOU respond when people don't cater to you?


Recognizing reality is just that -- recognizing reality. It has nothing to do with catering to any person, including me. Hell, I was in my mid 30's before I realized my feelings even mattered or could name most of them, let alone expecting others to cater to that in some way.

Yes, some people have to learn things the hard way, but life is great at doling out "teachable moments" and consequences, when someone has decided to ignore reality. 



Vasiliev said:


> See.. the INTELLIGENT thing to do here would be to admit your hypocrisy and then find an actual way to dismiss it.


The *actual* intelligent thing to do here would be to stop pretending you know me, when you don't.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

Paranoid as in someone's coming to get me? Not really. Although it has happened a few times under stressful circumstances. Having feelings without a rational basis is not a comfortable mental position to be in, so I'd look for some proof for feeling something like that. Then if the proof is there, it's no longer paranoia. It's a legit concern.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

Elistra said:


> Recognizing reality is just that -- recognizing reality. It has nothing to do with catering to any person, including me. Hell, I was in my mid 30's before I realized my feelings even mattered or could name most of them, let alone expecting others to cater to that in some way.
> 
> Yes, some people have to learn things the hard way, but life is great at doling out "teachable moments" and consequences, when someone has decided to ignore reality.
> 
> ...


I didn't say shit about your feelings.. I said if they're not catering to YOU.

That includes any leadership positions you make up for yourself.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

Elistra said:


> The *actual* intelligent thing to do here would be to stop pretending you know me, when you don't.


Also this is someshit that you say to xSxJ garbage, NOT another fucking intuitive.


----------



## DryEyesGoOuch (Sep 11, 2019)

Aksel said:


> How susceptible are they?


Not very.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Vasiliev said:


> Also this is someshit that you say to xSxJ garbage, NOT another fucking intuitive.


I think you're coming across as an absolute wanker who hasn't used an internet forum before.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

HAL said:


> I think you're coming across as an absolute wanker who hasn't used an internet forum before.


I've used a few.
Got kicked out of a few by little bitches. I expect this to be no different.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Vasiliev said:


> I've used a few.
> Got kicked out of a few by little bitches. I expect this to be no different.


I mean ... you are more annoying than anything else, you are using your limited point of view and your ego to illegitimate the perspectives of others. Are you really an Intj? you don't look like one.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

It is actually pretty normal for ENTJs to be paranoid. If you just look at the positions of the functions.

They typically have trouble with criticizing the intentions of others too much (Ne Critic). They also tend to be forgetful (Si Trickster) on top of that.
So they might often forget the good things people do for them, which only further reinforces that they aren't good enough, or that people will betray them.
Actually, a good way to kick an ENTJ in the teeth is to tell them that they are alienating people on their own because they are not being a good person.
If you want to know a type insecurities, just look at the critic function.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

superloco3000 said:


> I mean ... you are more annoying than anything else, you are using your limited point of view and your ego to illegitimate the perspectives of others. Are you really an Intj? you don't look like one.


If the perspectives were legitimate, I wouldn't be discrediting them.

Yes I'm an INTJ. I don't even know how the fuck I'm supposed to "look" like one. By telling people who say dumb shit that they "make a good point" like some kind of overly agreeable pseudo-intellectual?

Yeah fuck that.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

Vasiliev said:


> If the perspectives were legitimate, I wouldn't be discrediting them.
> 
> Yes I'm an INTJ. I don't even know how the fuck I'm supposed to "look" like one. By telling people who say dumb shit that they "make a good point" like some kind of overly agreeable pseudo-intellectual?
> 
> Yeah fuck that.


You know, that behaviour just makes legitimizing *your* perspective that much harder. 
I've noticed that in a couple threads, you immediately jump down people's throats if you don't agree with them. 
Regardless if you've made a good point or not (and sometimes you do), your argument is quickly lost when the conversation goes nowhere because you have the temper of a 4 year old. 

Not coming across as a complete asshat might be a more efficient use of your time. 
At least, people might be more willing to listen to you, and you wouldn't have to waste your breath.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> You know, that behaviour just makes legitimizing *your* perspective that much harder.
> I've noticed that in a couple threads, you immediately jump down people's throats if you don't agree with them.
> Regardless if you've made a good point or not (and sometimes you do), your argument is quickly lost when the conversation goes nowhere because you have the temper of a 4 year old.
> 
> ...


If only we lived in a world where people listened to kind words. That would be nice, wouldn't it.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

Vasiliev said:


> If only we lived in a world where people listened to kind words. That would be nice, wouldn't it.


And this is obviously working so well


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Vasiliev said:


> If the perspectives were legitimate, I wouldn't be discrediting them.
> 
> Yes I'm an INTJ. I don't even know how the fuck I'm supposed to "look" like one. By telling people who say dumb shit that they "make a good point" like some kind of overly agreeable pseudo-intellectual?
> 
> Yeah fuck that.


Hey, calm down, it looks like you need approval or something. First you didn't use any cognitive functions to defend your arguments and even then you used shitty knowledge to reject the perspectives of others.

Second, you want to change the more complex opinions of others about the problems and you use a very simple way to analyze psychology, I guess you have been reading about mbti only a couple of months and you think you are smart when in reality you cannot look ahead of your mind.

just a joke, I guess that's why you were banned from every website you've been because you're not smart enough to adapt, and you're not even smart enough to hide that using sarcasm (are you sure you're a Nt because they use it every day).

Basically what a waste of time.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

superloco3000 said:


> Hey, calm down, it looks like you need approval or something. First you didn't use any cognitive functions to defend your arguments and even then you used shitty knowledge to reject the perspectives of others.
> 
> Second, you want to change the more complex opinions of others about the problems and you use a very simple way to analyze psychology, I guess you have been reading about mbti only a couple of months and you think you are smart when in reality you cannot look ahead of your mind.
> 
> ...


1. Show me where I even imply that I want approval from people who I have nothing to do with.

2. I don't need to use cognitive functions to explain common sense to people.

3. What's my "shitty knowledge?" Lmao that's just a ridiculous concept to me. It's like saying shitty pure gold. Pure gold is pure gold m8.

4. I don't try to change anyone's opinions. That's pointless.

5. I word it simply because this crap IS simple once you get it.

6. Adapt to what? To people crying to me when there's no actual threat to my person? Is that really what NiTe is to you?


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Vasiliev said:


> 1. Show me where I even imply that I want approval from people who I have nothing to do with.
> 
> 2. I don't need to use cognitive functions to explain common sense to people.
> 
> ...


Very Estj/Istj anwers xD , you couldn't understand the abstract meaning .
Yeah , bro... first try to understand yourself than looking at others.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

superloco3000 said:


> Very Estj/Istj anwers xD , you couldn't understand the abstract meaning .
> Yeah , bro... first try to understand yourself than looking at others.


I understand myself just fine. There was nothing abstract in what you said.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Vasiliev said:


> I understand myself just fine. There was nothing abstract in what you said.


So defensive right now? yes ... you are not NT, sorry to say bro.

There is nothing in your answer to think that.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

superloco3000 said:


> So defensive right now? yes ... you are not NT, sorry to say bro.
> 
> There is nothing in your answer to think that.


Yes.. anyone who tells you you're wrong is "defensive." Some typical-ass shit right there. I've heard it all before m8. Wasting your time.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

No.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Vasiliev said:


> I didn't say shit about your feelings.. I said if they're not catering to YOU.
> 
> That includes any leadership positions you make up for yourself.





Vasiliev said:


> Also this is someshit that you say to xSxJ garbage, NOT another fucking intuitive.


Lol... your attempt to start some sort of pointless drama with me isn't working. Too bad, so sad.

Now, do you have anything of substance to say? I'm not going to enable more trolling, so if trolling is all have to bring to the table, don't bother replying.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

Elistra said:


> Lol... your attempt to start some sort of pointless drama with me isn't working. Too bad, so sad.
> 
> Now, do you have anything of substance to say, or are you done?


Actually what I said was full of substance, as I very clearly specified to you what I meant. Learn to read.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Vasiliev said:


> Actually what I said was full of substance, as I very clearly specified to you what I meant. Learn to read.


So, you're just going to troll and be a waste of time, gotcha.

Blocked.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

Elistra said:


> So, you're just going to troll and be a waste of time, gotcha.
> 
> Blocked.


Way to prove me right about you.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Vasiliev said:


> Way to prove me right about you.


And in your subsequent posts since my last reply to you, you've come across as a lonely Internet kid. Ha. Come on man wtf is wrong, there's clearly something prickling your heart for reasons way beyond this website. With a bit of resolve, I'm sure you'll be okay.


----------

